# DirecTV's Building at Superbowl



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

Here is a twitter picture, courtesy of WWLTV New Orleans of Directv's building for the upcoming superbowl.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

thebigeazy said:


> Here is a twitter picture, courtesy of WWLTV New Orleans of Directv's building for the upcoming superbowl.


*Try this instead:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/290890728157102080
(You put the URL in an image container)

Nice building!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

A Genie tent.


----------



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

Thanks, this was my first time sending pics.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Is that for the sand flag football game?

Here in Indy last year, they built a similar thing in the outfield of our baseball stadium.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

renbutler said:


> Is that for the sand flag football game?
> 
> Here in Indy last year, they built a similar thing in the outfield of our baseball stadium.


Yep, better know as the celebrity beach bowl.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> A Genie tent.





renbutler said:


> Is that for the sand flag football game?


A temporary DirecTV Blimp Garage (they have those in Southern California).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I still haven't figured out why they send blimps to covered domed events. Like yesterday the DTV Blimp was in Gainesville FL "covering" the UF vs Missouri basketball game. 

But you can follow the DirecTV blimp on twitter -- @DTVBlimp.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

trh;3165750 said:


> I still haven't figured out why they send blimps to covered domed events. Like yesterday the DTV Blimp was in Gainesville FL "covering" the UF vs Missouri basketball game.
> 
> But you can follow the DirecTV blimp on twitter -- @DTVBlimp.


Marketing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

trh said:


> I still haven't figured out why they send blimps to covered domed events. Like yesterday the DTV Blimp was in Gainesville FL "covering" the UF vs Missouri basketball game.
> 
> But you can follow the DirecTV blimp on twitter -- @DTVBlimp.


Because at some point, the TV cameras will point skyward and show them, talk about them. At another point or two, they may show shots from the blimp of N.O., wreckage from the 'cane, riverboats, swamps and deltas, etc., and mention DIRECTV's name.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Yep, better know as the celebrity beach bowl.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> A temporary DirecTV Blimp Garage (they have those in Southern California).


west99999 is correct. Temporary building for the Celebrity Beach Bowl.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Certainly 101 a great watch this afternoon.


----------



## thebigeazy (May 12, 2006)

Here are pictures from the local CBS station WWL, of the Directv Celebrity Beach Bowl.

http://www.wwltv.com/home/Celebs-ball-at-flag-football-game-189522531.html?gallery=y&c=y


----------

